# Hunter 23 Reefing system.



## Aaron42 (Jun 20, 2014)

I purchased a 1986 Hunter 23 a while back and for the life of me I can't figure out how the reefing system is supposed to work. There is a hook where the boom meets the mast where it appears that a ring sewn into the sail should hook while reefed. Then I have 3 lines running through grommets in the sail that I assume are for tying to the boom to keep the bottom of the sail down. 

What I can't figure out is how the leech end attaches. There is a grommet sewn into the sail that looks to be at about the right spot to become the clew when the sail is reefed. There is a pulley in the end of the boom and a cam cleat at the mast end where I assume a line would run to. However, when used as a standard outhaul it doesn't provide enough down force. Anyone have a diagram or other information of how it's supposed to be rigged? Thanks.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had an H23 the reefing is no differen't then other boats. Most likely you don't have reefing lines run and that is causing the mystery.

Is there more then one line in the boom itself? I have in boom reefing lines I have and have yet to finish setting them up.

This may be easier to set up and understand it doesn't matter too much which make boat.










if you don't have reefing lines. You can drop the sail to the reefing grommet hook it.. and tie the leech to the boom, raise the sail tight. and loosely tie reef ties around the boom bottom.

Here's more help http://www.sailboat-cruising.com/jiffy-reefing.html


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

in boom.. is a mess.. not my idea of simplicity LOL


----------

